# Disposing of old phones with no charger



## terrythomas (Mar 6, 2016)

I have about 6 old phones all without chargers or life and I want to recycle them / donate them however I don't know what's on them now and I am reluctant to donate my data as well.

Obviously don't want to throw them in the bin but have no idea how to get rid without handing over my data. 

I can't be the only person that has this issue, any solutions out there?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 6, 2016)

How old? Before mini/micro USB, presumably?


----------



## maomao (Mar 6, 2016)

Go to your local breaker's yard and borrow the big electromagnet.


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 6, 2016)

Any dumb phones should be fine obviously.

In theory a factory reset should sort any smart phones but I've  heard stories that data can survive this. 

I might be being over cautious but personally I would just keep them or completely destroy them.  With no life they probably won't be worth much anyway. Remove the battery first and recycle that and then introduce them to a lump hammer whilst wearing eye protection.


----------



## keybored (Mar 6, 2016)

maomao said:


> Go to your local breaker's yard and borrow the big electromagnet.


Wouldn't work though; phones use solid state flash memory, not magnetic drives.


----------



## keybored (Mar 6, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Any dumb phones should be fine obviously.


If by "dumb phone" you mean "not a smart phone" they still store photos, browsing history (remember WAP?), contacts, SMS etc. 
ie. _data_



> In theory a factory reset should sort any smart phones but I've  heard stories that data can survive this


OP doesn't have a charger so can't perform a factory reset.



> I might be being over cautious but personally I would just keep them or completely destroy them.  With no life they probably won't be worth much anyway.


They would be worth something to someone, somewhere with a charger. OP doesn't want to keep them or destroy them.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 6, 2016)

Wang 'em in the canal.


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 6, 2016)

keybored said:


> If by "dumb phone" you mean "not a smart phone" they still store photos, browsing history (remember WAP?), contacts, SMS etc.
> ie. _data_
> .


No by dumb phone I meant one that makes texts and calls only.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 6, 2016)

Send them to one of the many phone recycling companies or charities. They will erase the data where necessary.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2016)

oxfam reuse old phones Recycle old mobile phones iPods or tablets with Oxfam - Oxfam GB


----------



## keybored (Mar 6, 2016)

Go to a hotel and tell them you think you left your charger there a while back, with any luck they'll get "the big box of chargers left by guests" and let you take your pick.


----------



## terrythomas (Mar 6, 2016)

I see this as a real issue and I reckon it's probably really common.  People hold on to their phones for years and then just 'bin' them, not everyone can be arsed with selling them and it's a great way to give to charity. 

I'd love to give them to oxfam but I just don't want to hand my data over.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 6, 2016)

If there are data issues, either over voltage them to let the blue smoke out, or place them in a strong, heavy duty bag and pulverise, then put them in WEEE recycling. Most local councils provide such facilities (eg).


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 6, 2016)

I really don't think the person working in a phone recycling facility surrounded by container loads of dead Nokias is really keen to face a charge of gross misconduct for attempting to recover that picture of your willy you took in 2006.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 6, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I really don't think the person working in a phone recycling facility surrounded by container loads of dead Nokias is really keen to face a charge of gross misconduct for attempting to recover that picture of your willy you took in 2006.



The main issue would be what happens to the phone (and thus potentially any data on it) when it (unfortunately) gets dumped in or sold on to another country (outside of WEEE/DPD jurisdiction) for scrap or re-use.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 6, 2016)

2hats said:


> The main issue would be what happens to the phone (and thus potentially any data on it) when it (unfortunately) gets dumped in or sold on to another country (outside of WEEE/DPD jurisdiction) for scrap or re-use.



The recycling company should wipe any reused bits that need wiping


----------



## mauvais (Mar 6, 2016)

terrythomas said:


> I see this as a real issue and I reckon it's probably really common.  People hold on to their phones for years and then just 'bin' them, not everyone can be arsed with selling them and it's a great way to give to charity.
> 
> I'd love to give them to oxfam but I just don't want to hand my data over.


Whilst I think it's a commendable intention, it's not that great a way to give to charity. Presumably they predate USB so must be from before 2009 or so, so your phones are probably worth maybe £5 each. Then the new owner would need to find and acquire a proprietary charger. Then they might find that the ancient battery has degraded, or it's locked to a network, or whatever else.

Meanwhile you can buy a new phone for £10.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 6, 2016)

Ok so some companies securely wipe everything and some don't bother 

16 Recyclers Quizzed Over Wiping Data From Phones

So, choose a company that wipes things.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 6, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> The recycling company *should* wipe any reused bits that need wiping



If you're lucky. I destroy all my own data before it leaves my possession rather than leave it in the hands of others... But YMMV as that all depends on what value you place in your own and the potential for misuse of it.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 6, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> So, choose a company that wipes things.



Or don't leave it to chance and do it yourself (I've seen enough incidents of data leakage/mis-handling over the years to know that I can trust no one but myself to dispose of my own data).


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 6, 2016)

2hats said:


> Or don't leave it to chance and do it yourself (I've seen enough incidents of data leakage/mis-handling over the years to know that I can trust no one but myself to dispose of my own data).



TBH I couldn't care less if someone found the data on a ten-year old phone of mine, it wouldn't be of any use whatsoever.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 9, 2016)

Build a fire out of tyres and throw them on it.


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 9, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> TBH I couldn't care less if someone found the data on a ten-year old phone of mine


  Hang on to them in a drawer for a few years  and it becomes less of an issue for sure.  Some things don't change though,  like your date of birth. ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Hang on to them in a drawer for a few years  and it becomes less of an issue for sure.  Some things don't change though,  like your date of birth. ...








leslieb's phone graveyard recently


----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2016)

2hats said:


> If there are data issues, either over voltage them to let the blue smoke out, or place them in a strong, heavy duty bag and pulverise



Reduces the resale value, though.


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 9, 2016)

Not quite that many but I do have five! To be fair one is an active spare.

Wasteful maybe,  but most of the others have knackered batteries and a couple no longer switch on. I'm keeping my current Galaxy until it breaks cos I don't want to further add to the pile......


----------



## 2hats (Mar 9, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Reduces the resale value, though.



Absolutely it does. But it also reduces the resale value of your personal data at the same time.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 9, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Wang 'em in the canal.


snap them in half first like in breaking bad


----------

